# Breaking Focus



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

When Anna zeros in on something, she zeros in. While her focus is exceptional and great for training, it's hard to break when I want her to. So two questions:

1. Should I try to break her focus, especially if I'm thinking of doing agility with her.

2. If so, how should I go about this. She knows "watch me" but when she's zoned in on something (squirrel, cat, etc), it doesn't work. Even treats don't seem to work that well.

Thoughts?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

1. if her focus is NOT on you)

2. If mine happen to zero in on something (a critter), I usually give a good yell and run in the other direction) 

Work on setting her up with distractions, I have been soooo lucky that my gsd's have always had excellent recalls off "critters" ,, my aussies,,well not so much ))


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She knows Leave It? Do you use that when she's focused on what she shouldn't be?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

She knows Leave It (thank god!) but when she zeros in, she just stares and focuses and I literally have to get in between her and the object or walk her away, but she'll still try to look. 

If on leash, I can get her to walk with me by saying "leave it" and we'll go the other direction, but if it's something in the yard or house or whatever, especially any type of "prey" item like a squirrel, **** or cat, she just deadlock's on.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

someone suggested a whistle to me to break focus. I wonder if that would get her attention back to you? Along with Leave It. Have you tried an e-collar?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

A whistle may work...I'll try that, or maybe a clicker since we don't currently use one. Typically, if she sees something, if I say leave it she'll sit and stay, but keeps her eyes on whatever it is. 

I'm not a big ecollar fan personally, so I don't plan on using one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

so she is listening to you just not returning her focus completley to you. A whistle should work then. I think anything to "jolt" her back would do.

She's really young yet. Jax just turned two and I saw an amazing difference in her when she was about Anna's age. I think you'll be really surprised at her maturity over the winter.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

The more I think about it after writing it out, I keep forgetting she's still young and that squirrels are waaaay facinating! Thanks for following along and helping me to figure this out...I'll get a whistle or something though to help jolt her out of "the zone".


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

You might try using the Premack principle. Clicker training is a good method to try if you want to use it.

Premack and distractions:
http://dogzone.co.za/index.php?option=co...ssons&Itemid=49

This might also be helpful, more about distraction training/Premack:

http://www.clickertraining.com/node/2082


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The key is to get her attention back on you BEFORE she zeros in. Once she's 'in the zone' you just don't exist.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I sometime bark at Obie. "Woof Woof!" That usually works.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My last GSD was very intense. One of my trainers suggested this technique with him. While still holding on to the leash, I'd walk in front of him, take his collar in either hand (like it was a steering wheel and I was holding it at 9 and 3), which caused me to lean over him. That body language caused him to focus on me. I'd then either lean forward a bit (kind of tipping my wrists backward) and he would sit down. 

(Written out, it sounds complicated, but it's really just a quick movement). 

I occupied his complete field of vision and more importantly, by standing like that, it said to him "Hey! I'm the most important thing in the world right now!" As time went on, I had to do it less and less. I could just tap him on the flank (or just say "Hey!" if he were off leash) and he'd turn around and give me his full attention. 

But when he didn't, I had a way to get and keep his attention (without yanking him with his lead or otherwise "correcting" him), and get him redirected. Because it's not a confrontational approach, I was able to do this whether he was off leash or on. He never did the dodge-dog thing even if he were off leash and saw me coming.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I give Shane a little pinch on the bum and a "WHOOPS!" and walk backwards.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ShatteringGlassI give Shane a little pinch on the bum and a "WHOOPS!" and walk backwards.


That may not workout to well with a high drive GSD!!!
I got nailed before by my male, when I tried something like that!!

Had a trainer tell me to pinch his ear, when he would loose focus
doing an about turn within a few feet, in front of another male.
I did NOT do his ear but his neck, and he turned around and nailed me good!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not a fan of ear pinches anyhow. It HURTS! 

(So I guess if you're going to do an ear pinch, it better be for something serious. I don't think if this is serious enough to warrant that sort of pain, is what I'm saying... Understanding that you didn't do the ear pinch. But I always







when trainers suggest them for simple things that are remedied in other ways.)


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_Owner
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ShatteringGlassI give Shane a little pinch on the bum and a "WHOOPS!" and walk backwards.
> ...


Ouch!!! Shane is high drive, he's only 8 months and he's gotten me a few times. I currently have a nice big cut/bruise on my forearm. That's why if I pinch his bum, I back up VERY quickly, so he doesnt turn his head around fast enough and my arm/hand isnt right there! LOL If he is on lead, i sometimes give a collar pop to get his attention. I've also started e-collar training with him, and can use a quick "nick" to get his mind off whatever is distracting him.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Tiffany,

I'm very interested in this conversation as you are descriping our Xargos as well!

I love what 3K9Mom wrote and will definetely try this method.

I aslo want to address what 3K9Mom also touched on, which is the importance of touch!

When Xargos focus, his whole body becomes very dense. 

To to break that and to bring him back, we sometimes bend over him and massage his chest or his back between shoulder blades -- it works like magic!

I am not saying that this immediately orients him, as he continues to watch the object, but it removes part of the tention and then I can use that as an opportunity (sometimes successfully, sometimes not so) to refocus him!

I've also noticed that you have to know which parts of the body will work to calm him down vs. exciting and setting him in the action!

I only the other day, seeing that he got fixed on something in someone property, touched/lightly pinched his back and it had the opposite efffect -- he never touches me, but he got much more aroused than before -- the opposite of my intent!

In general, I'm trying to use my leash much less in such cases and use direct contact -- touching, massaging, holding on to his neck instead of putting pression on the leash..

What is Anna's reaction to touch/massaging in these cases?

Tanya


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

If she zeros in on something, if I touch her, she doesn't really seem to notice it...I think she knows I'm touching her, but she still locks in on the object. 

Today she zeroed in on one of the kitty amigos and I luckily had the loudest toy ever created next to me--Cuz. I squeaked him and she came back around. So I think it's going to be sound that breaks her out of it. I need to get a whistle for when we're out and see how that works.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll have to try this with my GSD. He gets very focused when he sees aother dog. And even turning around or moving on his body moves, but the head and neck remain focused on the dog for a long time.


----------

